#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  How to make most of big data in small businesses?

## Adiza

Big data is a hot topic nowadays. To compete with larger companies, small companies need same tools like them. However small businesses uses some techniques to collect, analyze, and make sense of the data.

* Suggest some big data solutions that can be used for small businesses?*

----------


## Moana

> Big data is a hot topic nowadays. To compete with larger companies, small companies need same tools like them. However small businesses uses some techniques to collect, analyze, and make sense of the data.
> 
> * Suggest some big data solutions that can be used for small businesses?*


Your sales receipts provide specific data about your customers’ purchase behaviors, including how often they visit your store, how frequently they purchase a particular product, and what exact product or service they prefer.

----------

